# As python27 approaches EOL, important ports still depend on



## getopt (Jun 27, 2019)

See which of your installed ports still depend on lang/python27

`pkg query '%m : %o still depends on EOL 2020-01-01 %dn' | grep 'python27$'`

Some maintainers may need a wake up call


----------

